# PHD AF 6.1 M/B



## killerb87 (Oct 24, 2008)

First off I want to say that the customer service at PHD is awesome! They shipped them well boxed and FAST!! I will keep it short. I broke them in overnight with my carver amp. I was surprised how good they sounded free air in my house. I knew I was in for a treat. Got them in yesterday and did some mild tuning. I had the hp set at 80hz from my old mids and they were shaking the doors, they have great midbass! Settled at 100hz hp and 2500hz lp @ 24db and set the eq flat since I don't have an RTA now. Sat down to listen to a couple songs and was out there for hours. They have a lively sound to them and a HUGE soundstage. Great tonality and just so fun to listen to. Instruments were true to size and the midrange is just so clean. I am not a overly technical reviewer, but I know what I like. I really like these drivers. For the price they are a real winner. I have them paired with Scan D3004/6020-00's I am a happy camper Give them a try, you wont be disappointed. Here is a link

PHD - Speakers - Model AF 6.1 -


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

They are excellent drivers, glad you are pleased.


----------



## killerb87 (Oct 24, 2008)

The best money I spent in this game.


----------



## PHD - USA (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for your review, we do enjoy any kind of exposure we can get =]


----------

